# mpg cost chart



## bruce56BB (Jun 10, 2008)

with regards to the frenzy of over fuel economy,here is an interesting analysis of what it cost to drive a truck vs a car. 







Based on the fueleconomy.gov website MPG data, assuming annual driving of 15,000 miles, and gasoline at $4.15/gal, the fuel cost difference between a Sierra, Yukon or Envoy, and a VIBE or G5 is about $3.00 per day. That's less than a latte at Starbucks, a"value meal" at McDonalds or a pack of cigarettes. For those customers who need/enjoy the comfort and capability of a larger vehicle, it would not take much belt tightening to come up with $3.03 per day. IF the price of gasoline increases to $5.00, this comparison would equate to $3.65 per day.


----------



## kennertree (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm gonna keep my truck no matter how high gas gets. I just won't be driving as much. What I think is funny is that people around here will have a paid for truck, say it costs too much to run, then go out and get a loan and buy a $20,000 car. They think they are saving money.


----------



## gink595 (Jun 10, 2008)

Most of the things listed as trucks are a joke, An Envoy? Come on, I was thinking at least 1/2 ton's not pretty over glorified 4x4 station wagons! Yeah I have a 1 ton truck, diesel that kills me when I do have to drive it but won't part with it, it's paid for, and is not my main source of transportation, plus I'd be hosed without it, unless a Cadiliac Escalade with the 20's will pull a Bobcat.


----------



## Marco (Jun 10, 2008)

It does add up, did you have $1095 you could throw to the wind at the end of last year?


----------



## Locoweed (Jun 10, 2008)

It's not always cut and dried. If you have to borrow money to buy a fuel efficient vehicle, that definitely adds to the cost.

If your old gas guzzler has a lot of miles and the maintenance costs will be rising considerably, it makes sense to change.

I hate to sound like a pessimist, but I don't think that the price of gas will do anything but continue to rise. If the price of gas is $8 or $10 a gallon in 4-5 years (or less) will you still want to keep your gas guzzling suv?


----------



## bruce56BB (Jun 11, 2008)

i'm on the other side of the desk when someones buying a car or truck. yes, i sell'em for a living and some of the deals i've had over people trying to increase their mpg while taking HUGE financial losses just don't make sense.

some believe that if they trade off their truck/suv(which they are buried in) for a car that all of their problems will go away. rather than trade(at the absolute worst time) and take an 8 or 10 thousand dollar hickey or your truck or suv right now, look at how long it takes to make up that difference in fuel savings. 

yes, a car guy telling people not to trade! i must be drunk


----------

